# Agility Class pictures - Molly



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

A ton of these didn't come out at all, and the ones that weren't god awful are the least flattering pictures of me ever, but whatever. Have some pictures.


















Knocked bar in progress - only one she knocked all night, too.









She has the roughest time when the jumps are set low. 













































I am strangely fond of this one.









Only picture of the a-frame there *IS*, sadly. 









And that one just makes me laugh.

Anyway, all done. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

You and Molly look great and like you are both having fun.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

We are. I also realize that while I really *don't* like those pictures of me, I'm not doing some of the ridiculous stuff I did when I took pictures of Kylie in this class - like signaling opposite directions with both hands at the same time (??? no idea). 

I'm also realizing how much I CONTINUE to relax about the reactivity crap. Like every so often I think I could not possibly care less - and then care less. A lot of it's her improvement, but there's also just this element of me going 'Whatever' more and more. Last class (er, course - not last week) she ran off toward the other dogs instead of the tunnel and I CRIED. This time she got zoomies and I was just like "EXCUSE ME!" at her, and got her back. I think I basically just trust her more. 

Also I apparently have ridiculous babbles - sorry.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I like the pics - especially that her tags are on her head LOL. You both look like you're having a blast.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

You both look great and like you're having a blast!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome teamwork photos!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

She looks like she's having a blast!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> I like the pics - especially that her tags are on her head LOL. You both look like you're having a blast.


 The tags on the head KILL me! Every. Time. LOL.



LoMD13 said:


> You both look great and like you're having a blast!


Thanks! We're definitely into the fun stuff now!



Canyx said:


> Awesome teamwork photos!


I know, right? Sometimes she's even looking to see where we're going!



elrohwen said:


> She looks like she's having a blast!


She really was. Well, having a blast and being kind of a dork. Same thing 

Thanks guys. I love my girl.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

You both look like you're having a great time!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

That looks like so much fun for both of you!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Hand down....my favorite pic is the one of both of you hauling tail when she's on the dogwalk. 

She looks great...I can't wait to see you guys running in prime time (aka trials.)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> You both look like you're having a great time!


ALL THE FUN! ALL OF IT!



Sandakat said:


> That looks like so much fun for both of you!


 It really is a great game - and after she turned onto it and understood it she's just GONE. 



MrsBoats said:


> Hand down....my favorite pic is the one of both of you hauling tail when she's on the dogwalk.
> 
> She looks great...I can't wait to see you guys running in prime time (aka trials.)


OH my god that dog moves. I seem to remember even Kylie being a little unsure about some of the obstacles but Molly's just comes at everything like she's been shot out of a canon. It's a really fun, really WILD ride. Total adrenaline rush every time.

We start the next class mid-August, and that carries through October. First trial will either be January or April. I'll probably enter her for January, either way, just to take advantage of the field and club practices but plan on pulling her if she doesn't handle the venue well. (Most of our stuff is actually outdoors, this is in a livestock arena. I'm not even sure how Kylie's going to do with it). But she is just blowing this game away. 









She even weaves - on both sides - and sends to them and performs them better than Kylie. (There are poles out of shot in that picture, she's not on the wrong side). Also gotta admit - I love the single step thing. It just looks cool.

...I'm done agility geeking out about her now. I think.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awww good girl Molly! 

I want a DF agility trial one day where we all get to meet and run. Wishful thinking.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I cant' wait to see where she is, in another six months or year. Even with just more maturity....

And YES! I want a df trial, too. Total wishful thinking because of how scattered we are, but it would be so, so, much fun.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pictures! You both look fabulous!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

pawsaddict said:


> Great pictures! You both look fabulous!!


Thank you!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yay!!! GO Molly !!! she looks so happy


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> yay!!! GO Molly !!! she looks so happy


I didn't see this! Thank you! I'm awfully proud of this dog.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Love love love!! She looks great and so happy! 

I think a DF agility trial would be amazing as well!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kadylady said:


> Love love love!! She looks great and so happy!
> 
> I think a DF agility trial would be amazing as well!


Thank you! I'm really looking forward to the next session. It starts not long after we're back from vacation, and I'm looking forward to the class more than the vacation! I think she's going to have fun with the increased difficulty - I think. Not going to pretend that I'm not looking forward to her on the practice field and good equipment eventually, either, though that won't happen for real until 2016 (though maybe EARLY 2016). I'm hoping for some holiday weekends with extra private lessons availability to play more, though. Better environment and I'd like her to get more work with contact obstacles to build a little focus. 

DF trial would just be the best thing ever. All the social aspects and fun only MORE because we all kind of love each other's dogs.


----------

